# Thailand medical/ health care jobs



## yasirqureshi

Dear members, 

I am a Pakistani national, born and raised in Pakistan and a medical doctor by profession. I am looking forward to work as a medical doctor in Thailand. Regretably, I have not found any website which can assist me in finding out health vacancies in Thailand. Can anyone among you help me in this regard?

I ll remain thankful, thanks and regards.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Hi Yasirqureshi,

to practise medicine in Thailand you need the following: http://www.tmc.or.th/news02.php
your medical degree must be from a university that is on their approved list (use contact us link on their web site to get a list of them). 

Officially you need to be a resident in Thailand (i.e. with a resident permit/Visa stamp) as you need to be on the House Book, though this may be get-around-able, if the hospital pushes for you. Note too though that all tests, including the required essays, are conducted in Thai.

To be honest, its a fairly closed shop. Thai doctors make a lot of money and they come from the controlling classes of the country, they really do not make it easy for foreign doctors here (other than NGO) - I might suggest you are better either looking elsewhere or changing roles slightly such as teaching in the nursing colleges etc. You will not earn the sort of money you can in the west, and some countries will welcome your credentials with open arms - I fear, not so here.

Good luck.


----------

